# Genie recording "all channels" and things above 1000... How come?



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Very new to the Genie, so I'm sure this is something dumb I've done. But I can't figure out how to make it stop..........................

1. For SOME programs I want to record for the season, I put them in search. And it FOUND the program and set it to record... In the Series Manager, the program shows up with "All Channels"... I have it set to record "First Run", but I can't figure out how to make it STOP recording on all channels. HOW do I change a program that's recording "all channels" to ONLY record a single channel that I specify?

2. On some programs I'm recording, I have them set to record on a channel. And they DO. But they ALSO get recorded on OTHER channels... For example, I have a program set to record on our local channel 4, CBS, WCCO. But it ALSO records channel 1002, which ALSO seems to be CBS. And it records the SAME program episode that it recorded on the local CBS channel. I've gone in and looked at the recording and I can't see why it's recording multiple channels...

I figure it has to be something I'm doing, but I never had this occur when using the HR24s, so I'm not sure how to make the Genie stop doing it...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. You need to delete that Series Link by going to the Series Manager. then add the SL using the GUIDE. DIRECTV® made an update to the search functionality so that a user can download entire series, this messed up that functionality ROYALY for when you want to record just the current series on a particular channel 

2. Again, record from the GUIDE.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*All Channels* is buggy.

Had _Backstrom_ on All Channels. It only found and recorded the premier. It ignored episode 2 and future episodes.

So DirecTV has added another chore in order to record a series - the need to do its Series Manager twice - one via Search for the premier and another for future episodes via the Guide.

Can't wait for their next software 'improvement'!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

The only thing that I have found the all channels useful for is for old stuff where you want to record all the episodes no matter where they fall. I mostly record only new episodes so the all channels really doesn't do anything since new episodes are only available (usually) on one channel. If I wanted (because I went crazy) all the old Law and Order episodes - then all channels would be useful since it appears on multiple channels.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I find the season recording options to be too confusing. And I haven't gotten one to work yet (not that I have tried that hard).


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

"1. You need to delete that Series Link by going to the Series Manager. then add the SL using the GUIDE. DIRECTV® made an update to the search functionality so that a user can download entire series, this messed up that functionality ROYALY for when you want to record just the current series on a particular channel

2. Again, record from the GUIDE."

That's my problem. They're not IN the GUIDE... For example, I saw a blurb for "The Night Shift", which my wife likes. So, went out and did a search. Search FOUND a "program" and I told it to record the series. What I GET is some entry that says "Season Premiere" "Coming Soon | NBC". Which should be fine. BUT, I think, if this same series shows up in some bizarre alternate universe channel like 1002 it'll record that too... This program isn't IN the guide yet, but if I wait for it to show up, I'll probably forget. It sounds like you can't actually USE the search to find shows 'cause it'll find things that don't actually exist yet and dump them into "all channels"... Is this REALLY an improvement? On PURPOSE? It's gonna be a LONG 23 months.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dkperez said:


> This program isn't IN the guide yet, but if I wait for it to show up, I'll probably forget.


Before the "search in advanced" came out, remembering was the only to record the shows. What has changed? Are we just too dense that we can't rely on our brains to properly function? BTW, you will keep seeing adds about the same show. Trust me, the station wants YOU to see THEIR show,


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

YES. I'm FREQUENTLY too dense to rely on my brain to remember stuff like searching to set up a tv show my wife watches. Along with all the other stuff I frequently don't remember. Thus I rely on technology to provide reminders. The DVR to record, the computer to tell me when I'm supposed to be somewhere, the cell phone to tell me I've missed a phone call or have a message.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Then you are all set then. use that same technology to shoot you a reminder when you need to set that recording. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

